# Why Not...



## Kreevox (May 10, 2010)

Name:  Kreev Fox
Age: Same as Mine
Sex:  Male
Species:  Scottish Dire Fox
Height:  5' 10"
Weight:  130 lbs.

Appearance:
Before Anthropomorphic Reconstruction:
- Hair: medium length brown hair, Tony Stark goatee
- Eye color: Silverish Blue

After Anthropomorphic Reconstruction:
- Hair and fur: medium length white hair, eyebrows, muzzle w/ fluffs on the jaw joint, crest, pubic hair; black fur.
- Markings:  White Tony the Tiger Stripes running down arms, sides, and legs; tail has white tip.
- Eye color:  Silver-ish Blue or Navy Blue, pending on mood.
- Other features: none
Behavior and Personality:  Neutral or Chaotic Good, will take a bullet for those he cares about, yet will completely obliterate anybody who hurts loved ones or the innocent.

Skills:  Hacking(better when baked*), Mecha or Powered-Suit piloting**, natural electric powers***,  bladed, sectional, and exotic weapons mastery.

Weaknesses: Loved ones, large bodies of water, torture (like fingernails ripped out, can withstand pseudo-physical torture, like electrocution, and psychological torture)

Likes:  Music, Art, Anime, Weed (the Resistance is stressful), Video Games, Cosplay.

Dislikes:  Modern Rap, Slutty Gays, Hicks, Wiggers, Preps, anybody who falls into a stereotypical clique.

History:  Father died at young age, no trauma caused, talking about him or looking at photo album tugs at heart-strings.  Major global reform sometime after 18th birthday, global totalitarian government, known as the Federal Assembly of Peoples.
Religion is still allowed to keep populace at bay, government subliminally controlling the populace thru the media, the water, etc.  Started new life by going through Anthropomorphic Reconstruction and joining "The Aware", a resistance that has hacked the incoming media and filtered out the water, etc. to release government control, sometime around '09/'10 New Years.  Was cloned a week or two after joining The Aware for preservation purposes, however Kreev's electrical powers caused interference with the machine  and created Aelanda Fox, his clone-sister.

---

Clothing/Personal Style:  CyberGoth, Road Warrior, Urban Dystopian, Modern Samurai.
Picture:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2788131/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2788186/


Goal: To Bring corruption to an end (the Federal Assembly of Peoples in his world)
Profession: High-Ranking Resistance Member.
Personal quote: Better to have and not need than to need and not have.
Theme song: general/war song "Witness the Fall" by This Calling, when taking it easy "Where Dragons Rule" by Dragonforce, when enraged****, "SuperBeast" by Rob Zombie.
Birthdate:  7/24/91
Star sign:  Leo

Favorite food: General Tsao's Chicken
Favorite drink: Eggnog, any frosty cold soda
Favorite location:  Somewhere serene, like a grotto, or an island in the Mediterranean, or in his up-out-of-the-way apartment within the Aware Complex.
Favorite weather: Warm, 50% cloudy, not humid.
Favorite color:  Black, White, Red, Orange, different shades of Metal

Least liked food:  Sushi
Least liked drink:  Tea, Gatorade
Least liked location:  Places that are cold, bustling, or Podunk.
Least liked weather:  Humid, Damp, or Windy.

Friends:  His Comrades within The Aware.
Enemies: Federal Assembly of Peoples, more generally, corrupting influences
Family: Father (deceased), Step-Father and Mother (still under gov't control, therefore unreachable), clone-sister   Aelanda Fox
Significant other: none yet, looking though.
Religious Denomination: Reformed Protestant
Orientation: Straight

---
*Sees ways into systems better while baked, sort of like Chinese Drunken  Boxing
**Personal Powered-Suit:http://www.furaffinity.net/full/3888134/
***See Cole McGrath and/or Ginji Amano.
****If enraged, entire store of power is unleashed, goes into blind rage, spontaneous molecular distortion within area of effect(aoe), pebbles and the like start lifting off the ground, increased atmospheric pressure within aoe, ground starts cratering around Kreev, shit in general just goes down, downside is that after exiting rage, he is drained and forced to a near catatonic state, which isn't that much of a problem, considering whatever caused his rage is obliterated.
In other words, see:http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/infamous/images/f/f5/(better)_The_Beast.jpg


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

Good fursona, especially for RPs, but I want to sort things out. Correct me if I'm wrong or stop me if you don't want this.



Doomsquirrel said:


> Age: Mine


Could be confusing, but the birthday says he's 18. Not a problem.


> Weaknesses: Loved ones, torture.


I'm guessing you're trying to say that because you would do anything for your loved ones, they become quite an annoyance, as their safety can distract you from other goals.

And with torture, it says that he would do anything to get out of it, as he isn't a fan of pain. Basically, if Corruption seized him and asked for answers by the force of pain, he would give out the answers. This leads me to think Kreev is a push over for loved ones and to get out of torture.

Also, weed can lead to bad things. What if something "slipped" while Kreev was high that got him in trouble with the enemies?

Then again, I might be wrong.


> Favorite color: Way too many to count.


AW, COME ON!


> Enemies: Corruption


I'm guessing this means anyone corrupt in your character's world, as taken by Kreev's goal. But is there a certain organization that is corrupt. A main enemy? It would help describe the Resistance better.

Otherwise, a somewhat (just a little overpowered) balanced character. Nice job.


----------



## Kreevox (May 11, 2010)

well he can stand electrocution, water-boarding, things like that, but when stuff like getting his fingernails ripped out, then he'll talk

He only smokes the Gonja when he has time to relax, and when he's hacking, because it makes him see stuff within the coding that he normally doesn't see, its kinda like Chinese Drunken Boxing

By Corruption I mean, like in the movie Ultraviolet, V for Vendetta, i.e. when certain groups, e.g. religious, federal, corporations, get to the point where they have monopolized peoples' daily life, that's the type of Corruption I'm talking about.


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> well he can stand electrocution, water-boarding, things like that, but when stuff like getting his fingernails ripped out, then he'll talk
> 
> He only smokes the Gonja when he has time to relax, and when he's hacking, because it makes him see stuff within the coding that he normally doesn't see, its kinda like Chinese Drunken Boxing
> 
> By Corruption I mean, like in the movie Ultraviolet, V for Vendetta, i.e. when certain groups, e.g. religious, federal, corporations, get to the point where they have monopolized peoples' daily life, that's the type of Corruption I'm talking about.


 That's what I thought for all three.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 11, 2010)

Good fursona, got it detailed and everything. I'm with you on your dislike of torture, people think they can torture people, but when it comes to real life, you have to be a cold-hearted, sick son of a bitch to actually torture someone.


----------



## Kreevox (May 11, 2010)

oh hey, how did you get the phrase "Some persona I made" for you link, i for get how


----------



## Alstor (May 11, 2010)

Use the *[thread]* tags and insert your thread number in the tag and your text outside of it, like so

[ thread = 71433 ]_Text_[ / thread ] (minus spaces, of course.)

It inputs like this:

[thread=71443]Some persona I made[/thread]


----------



## Kreevox (May 11, 2010)

thx fo da halp


----------



## Zontar (May 12, 2010)

I just googled "Cybergoth" and saw the hottest fucking chicks in the world.


----------



## Kreevox (May 12, 2010)

inorite


----------

